# Photoshop Elements 5 eigene Hintergründe einfügen



## upps78 (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo, ich bin gerade am verzweifeln, suche schon nen halben Tag nach ner Lösung, und ich weiß, dass es sie gibt, ich finde
sie nur nicht:

ALso ich habe eigene Hintergründe gescannt und möchte diese bei Photoshop Elements 5 über die Paletten aufrufen,
das geht auch, wenn man einen Ordner dafür bei den anderen schon vorhandenen Hintergründen anlegt.

Jetzt muss man PSE nur noch starten und irgendne Taste oder Tastenkombination drücken,
dann lädt PSE das ganze alles neu, ich weiß aber leider nicht mehr welche, und auch nicht
wo ich das mal gelesen habe, weiß nur das es geht.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## upps78 (21. Februar 2010)

So ich habe es gefunden, also zumindest teilweise 

Es gibt ne Datei MediaDatabase.db3, die gelöscht werden muss,
wenn man PSE dann wieder startet, lädt bzw. erzeugt er sich die Datei
wieder und man hat auch die neuen HIntergründe.


----------

